# المجلة العربية للطيران



## snd15 (25 فبراير 2009)

المسمى : المجلة العربية للطيران .
اللغة : العربية .

الإصدار : تصدر نهاية كل شهر ميلادي .

التوزيع : توزع في الدول التاليه [ السعودية - الكويت - الإمارات - البحرين - قطر - عمان - مصر - الأردن - السودان - لبنان - سوريا - فلسطين - العراق - اليمن - الجزائر - المغرب - تونس - ليبيا - جيبوتي - بريطانيا ] .

مجال المجلة : الطائرات بانواعها ، هندسة الطيران ( صيانة - ميكانيكا - محركات ) ، الاتصالات ، الملاحة الجوية ، الضيافة الجوية ، التموين الجوي ، الشحن الجوي ، طب الطيران ، الطيران الرياضي ، شركات الطيران ، السفر والسياحة ، تقارير ، معارض ومؤتمرات ، الطيران التشبيهي ] .

وسيكون العدد الأول جاهزاً للتوزيع إعتباراً من شهر 5 /2009 

وقد تم تجهيز عدد من التقارير من بينها : لقاء مع صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير بندر بن خالد الفيصل رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة سما للطيران ، ولقاء مع صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن ممدوح عن مشروع تصميم طائرة الإنقاذ - وتقرير عن مطار الملك خالد الدولي مع سعادة المهندس / سعد الطاسان بمناسبة مرور 26 سنه على إفتتاح المطار ، والعديد من التقارير ... إضافةً للعديد من التقارير ...


وتهدف المجلة إلى نشر ثقافة الطيران وأخبار شركات الطيران باللغة العربية إضافة لكثير من الجوانب التي تخدم هذا المجال ...


وتدعوا إدارة المجلة الراغبين من ذوي الإختصاص ممن يرغب المشاركة في طرح مواضيع وتقارير ومقالات مراسلة إدارة التحرير : [email protected] 


وموقع المجلة تحت الإنشاء
www.arabiavm.com


وتأمل إدارة التحرير كتابة الإسم ثلاثي لكاتب الموضوع .. على أن تصل المشاركات في موعد أقصاه عشرون يوماً من تاريخ 25/2/2009 .

تحياتي للجميع ،،،،

المشرف العــــــــــام
الكابتن / سطام بن ناصر الحافي


----------



## جاسر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً, وفقكم الله


----------



## شفق الصباح (28 فبراير 2009)

بالتوفيق أنشاء الله كابتن
وأتمنا من الجميع المساهمة والمشاركة وأثراء المجلة بمختلف المواضيع حتي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
لابد أن يعمل الجميع للنهوض بهذه المجلة 
لكم يحز في نفوسنا رؤية مجلات الطيران وهي تزاحم اليوميات على الرفوف في الدول الأجنبية . . .


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------

